

French Government Looking to Set Up The Great Firewall Of France? - dskhatri
http://techdirt.com/articles/20100217/2335238217.shtml

======
abolibibelot
Another clueless, technically infeasible, bound to be rejected by the EU
and/or the Conseil Constitutionnel (our kind of Supreme Court) law from our
beloved President who's striving to be ranked as high as GW Bush (and
hopefully, it will only take one term for sarkozy to hit the same lows)

